# Yet Another Duro Tire Problem, What Can I Use To Clean



## H2oSprayer

Well, our journey to Peninsula State Park in Door County WI got off to a bang last Friday. We were approx 20 miles north of Milwaukee when the tread separated from our Duro trailer tire. Thank goodness we made it out of Milwaukee before it happened. As it was, we were in a stretch with a very narrow shoulder and the tire that we lost was the road side rear. After inspecting the situation, I decided that I had enough shoulder to slowly drive to an area with a wider area. After about a mile and a half, we encountered an overpass that was paved a bit wider toward the shoulder so we were able to pull over enough that I felt (gulp) safer. Thankfully, when the tread came off, it came off in one large piece and did not flop around in the wheel well and we didn't sustain and major damage. Other then the sewer pipe mount bent and a missing sewer pipe cover we were okay. I do have a bit of black marks on the outside of the plastic wheel skirting from where the rubber must have rubbed on it. It looks like the OB was in a NASCAR event. I know that the air pressure was correct as I set it just before we departed for our trip. It figures, I was planning on getting new rubber next spring, it just couldn't wait till after our last trip of the year.










After that hair raising event, we were met with record setting weather. We had a beautiful camp site. We set up camp on Friday with a slight mist in the air. That slight mist went away after setting up, but turned into rain on Saturday morning. The clouds broke Saturday afternoon and the remainder of the long weekend was wonderful. After calling around a bit for a tire, I was met with unfavorable results. Ah, I thought, how about my GPS. I entered Goodyear in the POI's and had about 15 results. The second place that I called was able to order the tire first thing Monday and had it Monday afternoon. With only about 5 miles out of our way home on Tuesday, we Had a Goodyear Marathon replacement. Here are a few of the hundreds of photos that we took.










































*QUESTION*: Does anyone have any idea how to clean the black tire marks off of the plastic wheel well skirting without damaging the plastic?


----------



## jetjane

H2oSprayer said:


> *QUESTION*: Does anyone have any idea how to clean the black tire marks off of the plastic wheel well skirting without damaging the plastic?


I asked my DH and he suggested to just use some brake cleaner.

BTW...those pics are gorgeous..well, besides the tire one..


----------



## H2oSprayer

Thanks for the suggestion for using the brake cleaner. I'll try it on the inside of the skirting first just to be sure it's okay.


----------



## Sayonara

Bummer on the tire situation. Glad to hear you got it resolved somewhat easily.
Awesome pictures!! Looks like a great area!


----------



## GlenninTexas

Try WD-40 before the brake cleaner. Lot's less chance of damaging your paint. Then'd I'd try some bug and tar remover. It can be purchased anywhere car wax stuff is sold.

Regards, Glenn

PS. I agree - greast pictures.


----------



## Airboss

GlenninTexas said:


> Try WD-40 before the brake cleaner. Lot's less chance of damaging your paint. Then'd I'd try some bug and tar remover. It can be purchased anywhere car wax stuff is sold.
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> 
> PS. I agree - greast pictures.


Great ideas here. WD-40 is water soluable so there is less chance of it harming the paint. Bug & Tar remover is a great second choice. If neither of these work, try goo-gone (goof-off? I can't remember) before the brake cleaner.

Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tdvffjohn

You could also try a Magic Eraser......who knows

For about 20 bucks , you could also try a Mother s clay bar kit. They work on most things on or in paint. No reason the skirting should be any different.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Thanks for the great ideas guys. WD40,







why didn't I think of that. That stuff is like mothers spit, it cleans everything. I think that I have a clay bar laying around if the WD40 doesn't work, I'll try that.


----------



## Ghosty

GlenninTexas said:


> Try WD-40 before the brake cleaner. Lot's less chance of damaging your paint. Then'd I'd try some bug and tar remover. It can be purchased anywhere car wax stuff is sold.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


x5


----------



## jetjane

My DH and every racer he knows uses brake cleaner to remove "donuts" (tire marks) off painted fibreglass race car bodies all the time and it doesn't bother the paint. Anyway, I didn't think there was any paint on the plastic skirting and that it was just tinted or coloured plastic.


----------

